# FINALLY starting to get somewhere!



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hurrah - called up our PCT today to find out if we have been given funding for our IUI treatment (I was getting impatient!) to be told that we have   I know we've still got a long way to go, but I finally feel like we are getting somewhere. The last 2 years of tests at the doctors and the hospital have been really frustrating and have seemed to take so long. I really hope that this is the beginning of the end, if you know what I mean...

Next step is to make the appointment at the fertility clinic when the letter comes through, which I have been told only has a 4 week waiting list atm - fab! Hopefully I'll be able to start treatment this side of Christmas. 

Its stupid, I'm sitting here grinning like a loony, all because I have been told that the NHS will pay for my treatment, which in all fairness they should do anyway! Take a victory in the smallest things and all that!

I'm going to celebrate with a cuppa 

E xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations! It feels great when things start to move in the right direction  I feel that sometimes the smallest step can make you feel like a weight has been lifted! Good luck with your journey x


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Lawmonkey, you too!


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Fab news! It's nice when things starting moving.


----------



## shelblueeyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi thats fab news, im feeling the same as me and hubby have decided to try iui and have our appointment next month..sadly NHS wont help us with funds...but its been 4years with unexplained infertility and nothing is going to stop me ;0)
I wish you all the luck xxx


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks girls! Love the PMA Shelblueeyes! Blooming NHS, not sure I would be quite so positive!

Found out our appointment is the 31st Oct so not too much longer at all. Also went to the open evening at the clinic this week and it was good to have a nosey around. Just eager to get started!

E x


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey girls
just started my 1st IUI cycle.
ive bin on 75units of menopur since last wed and had my 1st scan 2day. 1 follicle at 11mm and 5cm lining so im bk on friday for another scan and then hopefully insemination nxt week.
just wanted 2 let u all no that so far the treatment hasnt been that bad so gud luck 2 u all
xxxxx


----------

